# For singers who interested in contemporary vocal music



## Leslie Crabtree (Nov 4, 2009)

Who is interested in contemporary vocal works?
Welcome to a new website dedicated to a Canadian composer who writes mostly vocal pieces for voice and piano.


If you would like to perform any of his songs, please, tell us.

Leslie Crabtree is a Canadian composer, now living in the USA, in Florida. He was born on June 22, 1941.

Leslie writes mostly vocal music, for voice and piano; however he has also composed several pieces for piano solo. He has written many songs in several different languages (English, Russian, German, French, Spanish, etc.) on texts by world famous poets, such as William Shakespeare, Alexander Pushkin, Heinrich Heine, Reiner Maria Rilke, and others.

Leslie Crabtree has written one opera, Washington Square, based on the short novel by Henry James. Now he is working on a second opera, Measure for Measure, based on the play by William Shakespeare.

He has also written two song cycles: 9 Lieder, on the collection of poems by Heinrich Heine, from his Buch der Lieder; and a longer cycle, “Mains de Sable” (“Hands of Sand”), which is a set of 30 poems by the French-Canadian poet, Cécile Cloutier.


----------



## aaron24 (Jul 1, 2010)

Would you at all be able to post the link?


----------

